# Damsels and tangs and clowns (oh my)



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

After finally succeeding in keeping two yellow tail damsels and a yellow tang alive for a year I added a blue tang and two clowns. And promptly had to remove the two damsels. I swear they were trying to kill the clowns and the blue tang.
Now the two damsels are in my QT tank and I don't know what to do with them. I want to add some more fish to my display tank, but the damsels will fight anything I put in with them during quarantine. What should I do with the Damsels. I do not know anyone who is keeping damsels and my LFS doesn't want them either. I hate to flush two $5 fish, but I don't want a $5 fish to kill a $50 fish. The blue tang is still quite small. The blue tang, yellow tang, and clowns are doing great in the 75 gallon tank. Been there for a couple of months now.
Anyone near Cleveland, Texas want a couple of free damsels??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Good move pulling damsels out!(devil fish!)Take them to a LFS that sells marine fish and leave them on counter!
Hope you enjoy your other new fish.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Good move pulling damsels out!(devil fish!)Take them to a LFS that sells marine fish and leave them on counter!
> Hope you enjoy your other new fish.


They were very hard to catch. They kept hiding in that huge chunk of live rock I had in the tank. Result was I let them hide then removed them, rock and all. Tank actually looks better without that rock in the tank. But, catching them again is still going to be a problem.


----------



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

I had this exact problem a few years ago. I got lucky and found someone on craigslist who actually wanted to take them, you might give that a try.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

stoopkid said:


> I had this exact problem a few years ago. I got lucky and found someone on craigslist who actually wanted to take them, you might give that a try.


I just posted them on Craigslist to give away. We'll see.
Now I am think about what other fish I might add. I want something with lots of color, but not aggressive.

75 gallon tank w/29 gallon sump
1 large yellow tang
1 small blue tang
2 small clownfish


----------

